# USC Peter Stark Producing Program 2018



## Operator (Sep 10, 2017)

Figured I'd start a thread on this. I'll be applying this year along with a few others.


----------



## Anna Ray-Smith (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm applying to USC, UCLA, and UNCSA!


----------



## Operator (Sep 22, 2017)

Application submitted!


----------



## Brynn Langford (Sep 28, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm applying for this program along with two others to start next fall!

Are either of you living in LA currently? I'm signed up to go to the SCA graduate information night tonight and had a question or two about it.

Thanks! Congrats on getting your application done so fast, "Operator"!


----------



## Operator (Oct 4, 2017)

And I'm broke...looks like USC is the only school I'll be applying to this year. =(


----------



## Operator (Oct 4, 2017)

Brynn Langford said:


> Hey guys! I'm applying for this program along with two others to start next fall!
> 
> Are either of you living in LA currently? I'm signed up to go to the SCA graduate information night tonight and had a question or two about it.
> 
> Thanks! Congrats on getting your application done so fast, "Operator"!



I currently live in Las Vegas, Nevada. I was going to apply to AFI and UCLA as well, but I'm broke and can't afford to order more transcripts and pay for application fees.


----------



## Andrew McWade (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm applying too. I'm a bit nervous about answering a couple of the questions. Does anyone who has been accepted into the course have advice for how you should answer the questions and the sorts of things they are looking for? 
The question about the "Do you have a favourite idea for a film etc?" Do we actually need an idea? 

I guess I only thought of applying the last couple of weeks so my application will be a little rushed.


----------



## Anna Ray-Smith (Oct 22, 2017)

Andrew McWade said:


> I'm applying too. I'm a bit nervous about answering a couple of the questions. Does anyone who has been accepted into the course have advice for how you should answer the questions and the sorts of things they are looking for?
> The question about the "Do you have a favourite idea for a film etc?" Do we actually need an idea?
> 
> I guess I only thought of applying the last couple of weeks so my application will be a little rushed.


I'm not exactly sure what they are looking for, however, I wrote an actual idea.  Hope this is helpful!

Anna


----------



## Operator (Oct 25, 2017)

Andrew McWade said:


> I'm applying too. I'm a bit nervous about answering a couple of the questions. Does anyone who has been accepted into the course have advice for how you should answer the questions and the sorts of things they are looking for?
> The question about the "Do you have a favourite idea for a film etc?" Do we actually need an idea?
> 
> I guess I only thought of applying the last couple of weeks so my application will be a little rushed.



When I was in undergrad my professors said that students are sometimes asked what books they have been reading. Since a lot of times they expect you to stay up to date on current fads/trends within novels because it may be the next big adaptation for the screen.


----------



## nh_filmmaker (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello All,

I wish you best of luck with your applications. I'm excited to be a part of this community of aspiring students. I'm curious to hear your guys' stories and what made you decide to apply to graduate school. USC seems like an awesome school and I hope we will all have the opportunity to attend.


----------



## Anja (Nov 20, 2017)

I sent off my application for Peter Stark super last-minute and am crossing my fingers that things go well


----------



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi guys,
Does anyone know the prompts for a scholarship application? Like what does one talk about in a scholarship application? Does anyone have information about what the prompts for USC scholarship applications are?


----------



## nh_filmmaker (Dec 22, 2017)

Cynthia Atuhaire said:


> Hi guys,
> Does anyone know the prompts for a scholarship application? Like what does one talk about in a scholarship application? Does anyone have information about what the prompts for USC scholarship applications are?



I have not filled it out yet, but for the other schools I applied to I discussed how I plan to pay for my graduate school (Ex. Scholarships, Loans, Part-time jobs) and I discussed how additional aid would help me put more of my focus on my studies rather than trying to survive in LA. I also tried to make it abundantly clear that I would have no help financially from my parents and that my MFA would be my first major investment I make on my own.


----------



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Anja (Jan 12, 2018)

I think I got an email for a Skype Interview last night?
Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## Operator (Jan 12, 2018)

Well did you or not?


----------



## Anja (Jan 12, 2018)

@Operator I did.


----------



## Brynn Langford (Jan 12, 2018)

Anja said:


> @Operator I did.


Congratulations!


----------



## Operator (Jan 12, 2018)

Anja said:


> @Operator I did.


Awesome! Hope I get an email soon!


----------



## Anja (Jan 12, 2018)

I’m crossing my fingers that you’ll get some emails too soon!


----------



## Brynn Langford (Jan 18, 2018)

Anja said:


> @Operator @Brynn Langford At least I hope that’s what the “Skype Call” is
> I’m crossing my fingers that you’ll get some emails too soon!



Hey Anja, have you had your interview yet? How'd it go if so?


----------



## Anja (Jan 18, 2018)

@Brynn Langford Not not yet. It’s in Febuary.


----------



## Eden (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey guys, I applied to the Peter Stark program too and the wait is excruciating. I also applied to Chapman, LMU, and will be applying to AFI as well. @Anja have you had your skype call yet??


----------



## Anja (Jan 20, 2018)

@Eden No not yet. I applied for Chapman as well  Have you heard anything from either?


----------



## Operator (Jan 20, 2018)

Anja said:


> @Eden No not yet. I applied for Chapman as well  Have you heard anything from either?


I also applied to Chapman for the MFA in Television Writing and Producing


----------



## Eden (Jan 22, 2018)

Sadly not lol, can I ask what states you guys are from?


----------



## Anja (Jan 25, 2018)

@Eden I'm applying from outside the U.S.


----------



## Operator (Jan 25, 2018)

Eden said:


> Sadly not lol, can I ask what states you guys are from?


Nevada


----------



## Brynn Langford (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm from Texas but I live in LA currently


----------



## Anna Ray-Smith (Jan 28, 2018)

I haven't heard anything about a Skype call and now I am beginning to panic a little!


----------



## Fudso (Jan 28, 2018)

Anna Ray-Smith said:


> I haven't heard anything about a Skype call and now I am beginning to panic a little!


As far as I can tell, I don’t think they’ve gotten back to students applying domestically yet. Now that might just be me reassuring myself, but I haven’t seen too many people talk about hearing back from stark yet.


----------



## Kimi G. (Jan 28, 2018)

Fudso said:


> As far as I can tell, I don’t think they’ve gotten back to students applying domestically yet. Now that might just be me reassuring myself, but I haven’t seen too many people talk about hearing back from stark yet.


I think you might be right Fudso. No one on this blog who is currently in the US has heard anything back yet. Maybe because international students pay more tuition than US students who knows... maybe they have a higher chance than we do.....


----------



## K_Saw (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all!

Long time lurker, first time posting on the forum — Applying from FL and I have not received any notice either. I think Fudso is probably right re: international students. The game is still early.

Best of luck to everyone who applied!


----------



## Brynn Langford (Jan 29, 2018)

Graduate Film School Applications 2018

Has everyone filled this google sheet out? I've read the ones from years past and it's super helpful! Here's the link to the original posting to see more years as well: Tracking application status (Google Sheets)


----------



## Kimi G. (Jan 31, 2018)

Has anyone is the states heard back from USC regarding an interview yet?


----------



## Anna Ray-Smith (Jan 31, 2018)

Kimi G. said:


> Has anyone is the states heard back from USC regarding an interview yet?


So far nothing.


----------



## Operator (Feb 1, 2018)

Kimi G. said:


> Has anyone is the states heard back from USC regarding an interview yet?


nope


----------



## Moawlbrown8710 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey guys, 

I applied as well and of course like so many of ya’ll I haven’t heard back from them either. But Let’s face it, if we haven’t heard back from them at this point then we probably haven’t made the cut . 

Good luck to those who got a call back for an interview.


----------



## Fudso (Feb 1, 2018)

Moawlbrown8710 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I applied as well and of course like so many of ya’ll I haven’t heard back from them either. But Let’s face it, if we haven’t heard back from them at this point then we probably haven’t made the cut .
> 
> Good luck to those who got a call back for an interview.



We're all dreamers aren't we?


----------



## Operator (Feb 1, 2018)

Moawlbrown8710 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I applied as well and of course like so many of ya’ll I haven’t heard back from them either. But Let’s face it, if we haven’t heard back from them at this point then we probably haven’t made the cut .
> 
> Good luck to those who got a call back for an interview.


That's not true. They'd send you a denial notice. You can also check your application decision online once it's been made. I checked my today and there's nothing, which means they haven't decided yet.


----------



## RandomRandom (Feb 5, 2018)

Don't lose hope. They announced the accepted folks on the last day of Feb last year. 3 people in my class came from the wait list because people dropped last minute in the summer. There is always hope.


----------



## Brynn Langford (Feb 5, 2018)

RandomRandom said:


> Don't lose hope. They announced the accepted folks on the last day of Feb last year. 3 people in my class came from the wait list because people dropped last minute in the summer. There is always hope.



Thank you! Out of curiosity, were any students in your class granted admittance without an interview? I have a friend who went through the program a few years ago now that said he had three classmates get in without an interview, but the process was a bit different then. 

Any info is appreciated. Hope you're loving the program so far!


----------



## Operator (Feb 7, 2018)

According to the spread sheet it looks like a few international applicants and one US based applicant scheduled interviews already and two have already completed them. Anyone else for the producing program get a call or an email yet?


----------



## Anja (Feb 8, 2018)

I had my interview this week.

It was pretty much what people have said it would be in previous years. They did say in the beginning that they've narrowed the applications down and are having interviews with the applicants they really liked.

If I remember correctly they said decisions would be made in the end of the month (so again, similar to previous years).


----------



## Operator (Feb 9, 2018)

I guess they really didn't like my application then. Oh well.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 9, 2018)

Operator said:


> I guess they really didn't like my application then. Oh well.


You got another interview at Columbia and others so you must be doing something right! USC is a very different school and, as it is with other schools most things in life, preferences are VERY subjective.


----------



## Operator (Feb 9, 2018)

I called the office and they said admissions decisions will go out early March. They said they couldn't tell me if more interviews are happening or not.


----------



## Anja (Feb 9, 2018)

Oh maybe they did say that (I was super nervous lol). I wouldn’t give up hope on an interview email just yet, they did do interviews pretty much up to the last minute before I think 

But yeah... things will always work out SOMEHOW in the end!


----------



## Citizens (Feb 11, 2018)

Like Operator said, final decisions aren't announced until March, so lets not count ourselves out until then.

Stark isn't the end all, be all to get into Hollywood, and like Anja said, anyone that wants to make entertainment bad enough will find a way.


----------



## Celai (Feb 19, 2018)

Citizens said:


> Like Operator said, final decisions aren't announced until March, so lets not count ourselves out until then.
> 
> Stark isn't the end all, be all to get into Hollywood, and like Anja said, anyone that wants to make entertainment bad enough will find a way.



Now I'm even more nervous & devastated. I still haven't heard back


----------



## Anja (Feb 28, 2018)

I don't want to stress anybody out more than you all already are (and I was the past few weeks!)
BUT I JUST GOT THE CALL!!! 

However, I live abroad (it is 9.30 PM here) so they might have called me a little early?


----------



## Operator (Feb 28, 2018)

Anja said:


> I don't want to stress anybody out more than you all already are (and I was the past few weeks!)
> BUT I JUST GOT THE CALL!!!
> 
> However, I live abroad (it is 9.30 PM here) so they might have called me a little early?


Was it for an interview or did you get accepted?


----------



## Anja (Feb 28, 2018)

@Operator I had an interview in early February and was accepted today


----------



## Ness (Feb 28, 2018)

Anja said:


> @Operator I had an interview in early February and was accepted today


* 
Gratulation Anja. *I'm also thinking about applying to USC. I'm really daunted by the prospect because of the little experience I have but how was the process for us wishful applicants?


----------



## Eden (Mar 1, 2018)

Congratulations @Anja !!! How was the phone call? And did they give you any other information??


----------



## Adrien Levy (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey everyone ! Just got the email, I'm not accepted, good luck to everyone !! And congrats to the gold ticket winners aha


----------



## Anja (Mar 1, 2018)

@Ness Thank you! I'm not an expert at all (I live overseas and am still trying to figure U.S. universities out haha) but if this is what you really want I'd definitely apply 

@Eden Pretty Short - I can't really remember much after hearing that I was admitted  I got an email with all the info yes.

@Adrien Levy Sorry to hear that :/ But it's probably just because another amazing opportunity is waiting just around the corner for you!


----------



## Operator (Mar 1, 2018)

Got my rejection letter today via email


----------

